# Seeking Wheelset Advice



## Andante07 (May 29, 2013)

I've been looking into wheelsets for a few weeks, and everytime I keep coming up with more choices rather than narrowing it down at all. I was wondering if this forum might be able to help.

My riding:
Mostly recreational club rides. Plan on >5000k this summer (already have >2000k this year). I will be 'racing' a grand fondo event in a few weeks and would love to have some new wheels in time for that. 

My current wheels - the ones that came with my 2007 Opus Andante bike. Nothing special (Shimano R500) but... they also have some lumps in the rims from hitting ice chunks in March, and the front bearing has been shot for a while. Basically, I'm wearing them into the ground. 

Budget: somewhere around $600/$700 CAD. 

I think I've decided to purchase online, given the rarity of bike shops around me, and the fact that the prices seem to double when buying local. 

I think I want ~30mm rim. and a 20/24 spoke count minimum (I'm ~175lb). I'm not sure what other criteria really matter. For the price range I'm looking at, it looks like a 1500-1800g wheelset... and i'm not sure how much the weight matters between these options. I mean, no matter what they'll feel better than what I'm on now right?

Some wheelsets I've been considering:
- Reynolds Solitude
- Fulcrum Racing 3 or Quattro (the 16/21 spoke count worries me a bit)
- Vision T30
- Easton EA90 SL or AERO

Anyway... any advice?

Anything I'm forgetting to consider?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Race SL - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels

2013 Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling


----------



## Andante07 (May 29, 2013)

More options!? 

thanks


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Second on the Race SL. They are great priced, extremely well built and they have great service...I am extremely pleased sight them so far.

I was extremely confused when I started researching wheels and before literally stumbling on ROL, I was dead set on Mavic. On e I started researching ROL however...the materials they use (especially the spokes), their reputation for great customer service and the features coupled to their great prices won me over.


----------



## engineer1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have much experience with wheels except that I just built my own. You can try building your own set and save yourself money. If not, the links posted show some really nice wheels... that I would love to ride.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Another set to add to your list is the HED Ardennes. The CL is more about recreational riding than the rest of the line.
The 20/24 spokes would be ok for your weight for a racing wheel but for a recreational, fondo duty set, I would look at the 24/28 count so if you happen to brake one you would still have a chance of riding the bike.
The Fulcrum 16/21 spokes or any of the other similar makes that use these custom "on-steroid" aluminum spokes are rated for riders up to 240 lbs so they will be fine for your weight unless you happen to brake one.

The other option is to go hand built. For your budget of $600-$700, I believe you will get a better set than what you could get off the shelf. 
Rims: 23mm wide, medium depth (24-28). HED C2, Pacenti SL23, H+Son Archetype, , Kinlin 279
Hubs: WI T-11, Hope Pro, Novatec, Ultegra 6700. Hope and Ultegra are 10s.
Spokes: Sapim Laser, Race or a mixture of both
Nipples: Brass
Choices are listed in order of descending cost. Depending on pick, your total cost could be between $400 to $700.


----------



## Britchap (Dec 2, 2005)

I have both the Fulcrum 3 and the Vision Team 30.

Got the Fulcrums a couple of years ago, they look great and are stiff/light enough but a few things have dissapointed me about them. The pawls in the freehub stick like mad and I got an awful KLUNK after freewheeling any length of time once they re-engage. They went back to the shop to be looked at and the pawls were regreased etc. It got worse after that and some research lead me to remove the freehub body and clean out almost all the grease and replace it with motor oil. The distinctive campy swarm of bees sound came back and the klunking has mostly stopped. The pawl spring is also a little weak I think but can be replaced for $2.00. More upsetting was non drive side spokes giving out mid ride leaving me with an unrideable wheel. My shop replaced the spoke after hunting high and low to find one but within a week another had gone. The shop then sent the wheel off to be warranteed which took a while but it came back rebuilt. So now I ride the wheel with a little bit of trepidation - when will the spokes start popping again? Still a nice wheel though.

The Vision Team 30 was bought off EBAY this spring as a replacement for my aged Easton EA50s. I got them for $200 plus shipping and was impressed by the quality immediately. Each wheel has an individual serial number, was perfectly true, good bearings and a wheelbag too. These are do all training wheels that are light enough not to be anchors - in fact I was surprised how well they spun up. Plenty of abs (locking) bladed spokes and pretty much bombproof. I will take these guys anywhere at any speed - can't say the same about the Fulcrums! Vision is an FSA brand but can be hard to find. I have used them alot since March this year and was stripping down my commuter/training/bad weather rig last night and noticed the front hub to be a little notchy. Good wheels - the Team 30 is pretty much bottom of the range, the Trimax 30 is a different beast entirely.

I would also consider the Shimano RS80.

I weigh in at around 175-180 too and reliability/durability is a lot more crucial to me than wheel weight.

Good luck.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> Another set to add to your list is the HED Ardennes. The CL is more about recreational riding than the rest of the line.


I have a set of the HED FRs, and I cannot say enough great things about them. Phenomenal set of wheels, and pretty much every review I've ever read raved about them.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

It's too bad the OP hadn't been shopping for wheels a few months ago. The 2012 Hed Ardennes SLs were on sale at Competitive Cyclist for $660 shipped. That is a gangster wheelset for that kind of money.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Another option

KinLin XC-279 / DT Swiss 350 Wheelset : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

If I were looking for some ready made 30mm wheels, I'd buy the Williams System 30's. The price, weight and reported quality are all excellent. My good friend has a set and loves them.

I currently own some Reynolds Alta Race which are 30, so I'm not in the market. These Reynolds have been extremely good for me and if the Solitude are anything like them, you can't go wrong with them.

You might check Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and Boyds if they haven't been mentioned yet.

All that said - in my humble opinion - if you have a price point. Let's say $500-$600 US (~Canadian, eh?), I think you'd be really over thinking it if you spent a lot of time trying to make a real "perfect" decision. Within that price point, I'll bet the difference in function and value (however you measure it) is not worth getting obsessed over. Every single wheel mentioned so far gets kudos. I'd just pick the one you like the looks of best and buy them. Get them rolling!

Don't forget to not skimp on the tires. Good tires, in my experience, make a very noticable difference in ride quality and also in weight if that's important to you.


----------



## Andante07 (May 29, 2013)

Camilo said:


> I'd just pick the one you like the looks of best and buy them. Get them rolling!


That's probably the most useful advice to give me... I have a tendency to over-think every purchase...


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

If I knew that I would have saved myself the typing


----------



## Andante07 (May 29, 2013)

I am glad you didn't though - your advice on the spoke count is much appreciated... (I had assumed a reduced spoke count would increase the probability of breaking one... but had neglected that it is the increased consequence of breaking one that makes the bigger impact). 

This forum is giving me more to think about, but hopefully it will be productive thinking and lead me to actually make some sense out of all the options and make a choice...


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> Race SL - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels
> 
> 2013 Vitesse alloy clincher - Boyd Cycling


2013 Vitesse is really a great choice. I would seriously consider that one.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Andante07 said:


> That's probably the most useful advice to give me... I have a tendency to over-think every purchase...


I'm speaking totally from recent personal experience, brother. But the wheels I'm getting are not in that "30mm" class. I've been obsessing over shallow / wide rimmed wheels. And I wanted silver, not black! (tough these days outside of custom).

Good luck


----------

